#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: معرفی نرم افزار برای زوم فیلم دوربین

## بهروز خان

سلام.شاید انجمن مناسبی برای طرح سوالم نباشه ولی نتونستم جای بهتری پیدا کنم.فیلم از دوربین مدار بسته دارم میخوام زوم کنم بهترین نرم افزار چیه؟برا خوندم پلاک میخوام.با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

